# foreign domestic worker needs visa information please



## sakina (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi,

I’m a female national from Morocco and my employer is UK national. I want to apply for foreign domestic worker visa in my country(Morocco) in order to join my employer family in UK. And we need information about how to arrange my work contract and the conditions for applying to foreign domestic worker visa.

If you have any information this will be helpful.

Truly,
Sakina


----------



## izzysmum04 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Hi, Sakina! Welcome! This page should help answer some of your questions. Good luck!*


----------

